# Parnis, Anyone?



## Catbird

I have just recently become a fan of Parnis watches and have managed to assemble this small collection so far...














































Any other Parnis fans?


----------



## sangman2000

nice collection


----------



## mach 0.0013137

Catbird said:


>


Love those two :heart:


----------



## Catbird

Thank you.

I think those are my favorites, as well. They seem clean and more refined (cosmetically).


----------



## ap71

I think I need to get one of these great looking and great price!


----------



## jezz59

nice collection! about the two that look like Panarie`s what movements do they have?


----------



## ap71

anyone recommend any sellers?


----------



## Paulus

jezz59 said:


> nice collection! about the two that look like Panarie`s what movements do they have?


Think it's ST17, google for seagull power reserve and check out the Chinese watch industry wiki :thumbsup:


----------



## supperwood001

Anyone have this quartz watch built in MP3 player? It can operate as U DISK after connect with PC.










I don't know that if anyone used it or what do you guys think? I want to order it. Please give me some advise. Thank you! Or anyone have the more the better suggest about watch? This is a birthday present for my friend in the next week.


----------



## wozza

Im liking some of those Parnis, nice collection


----------



## tall_tim

supperwood001 said:


> Anyone have this quartz watch built in MP3 player? It can operate as U DISK after connect with PC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know that if anyone used it or what do you guys think? I want to order it. Please give me some advise. Thank you! Or anyone have the more the better suggest about watch? This is a birthday present for my friend in the next week.


Think you have posted this in the wrong place- but then there isn't a bit for 'cheap tat'! Sorry if you like this but not for me. Can't see that quality of watch or sound would be good. And how practical is it? Surely you would need to take it off to listen to it? Unless you want your wrist tied to your head.


----------



## ap71

waiting on this (sellers pics)


----------



## Alexus

Yep, I'm a fan and also have a few.

This is my latest...


----------



## Alexus

Am really happy with the white faced chrono. Has been getting plenty of wrist time

over the last couple of weeks.

In the meantime I ordered its mate which arrived today.

Here they are...


----------



## Alexus

This *Parnis* joined the collection this week and it is big...

*56mm lug tip to lug tip*

*
Depth 13mm*

*
Case 46mm*

*
Band is 24 mm*

I must say the sweep hand runs as smooth as and is hacking.

Very impressed with the build given the price.


----------



## gigfy

I believe all of these have the Sea-Gull ST25 movement. But I would have to take a look to be absolutely sure. I've bid on a dozen or so of these Parnis but just can't seem to get a deal.

cheers,

gigfy


----------



## jmm1

I've got one of these Parnis Watches in black pvd but it's not getting any wrist time,overall they are nice all depending on the model.


----------

